# Is SCHUTZHUND right for me?



## Szarek (Jan 18, 2013)

HI,

I am intrsted in training my puppy in a schutzhund club. I have contacted them and they told me it's allot of work and I have to participate in all there events as well as helping them out.

I am a Banker and I have a really tight schaduale during the day.

but my puppy is very energatic he come from Shutzhund lines etc.

any suggestions?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Find a different club that understands you have a full plate and would be willing to let you participate as much as possible but on your own terms!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Before joining a club, I trained with a private trainer for a while. This way I could go at my own pace and have time to get to know people in the sport. Do you have access to any trainers?

Cheryl


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Renofan2 said:


> Before joining a club, I trained with a private trainer for a while. This way I could go at my own pace and have time to get to know people in the sport. Do you have access to any trainers?
> 
> Cheryl


This is what I did, and what I would suggest as well.

I've been with a private trainer for a year now. I believe it's much easier to start up that way. I pay as I go... no commitments to payments, and I can do OB, Protection, AND Tracking, OB and Protection, or just OB. It's up to me. Now I love the sport and training with my guys, so I do go every week, train daily at home, help there often, and I try to do all three phases every time. It's nice not being forced though.

See if you can find a private trainer first, so this way they can understand your time restraints.


----------



## Szarek (Jan 18, 2013)

I love the Idea of having a private trainer but does any body know of Priviate trainer in my area for that type of work?

Also how much do you guys pay per class for the private sessions? I just want to get an idea

I live in tempe, AZ.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Szarek said:


> I love the Idea of having a private trainer but does any body know of Priviate trainer in my area for that type of work?
> 
> Also how much do you guys pay per class for the private sessions? I just want to get an idea
> 
> I live in tempe, AZ.


I don't know anyone in that area. 

But as of what we pay here. It's $25 for puppy training (Not on the sleeve yet for protection) this includes Tracking/OB/Protection or any combination of them (protection can't be without OB though), and $35 for Tracking, OB, and Protection (adults/on the sleeve).

Our class is a group class... so we are kind of a club without the whole club fees and competitive atmosphere... we are like a family that gets together to train. Some are just there with their pets for basics, and others actually compete. We also train police K9s there. Our classes are from 9am to usually around 2-3pm. So we do not pay for like.. 1 hr sessions or anything. We're done when we're done. Everyone gets 1 on 1 sessions in each and then watches everyone else go too.

Prices will obviously differ between states, but also probably much different with the class size and structure.


----------



## Szarek (Jan 18, 2013)

and how did you find that trainer? through the club or just online searching?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Szarek, are you in contact with your breeder? They may know of good trainers in your area. Even if they aren't from there and are working their own dogs, they should be clue'd in to who to go to and who to stay away from. 

Otherwise check out these clubs(or contacts listed) and see if anyone who trains with them is local enough to you to give private sessions. Even the club you contacted may have someone available to get you started. USA - Southwestern Clubs
Don't bankers have 9-5 hours? LOL that's what I've always read....should be easy to get with the club regularly if that is the truth


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My suggestion is don't do it if you don't think you're going to love it. It's going to be YOUR hobby. Don't do it just because your dog would be fine with it or has a lot of energy. Energy is easy to get rid of in ways that are much less intrusive than Schutzhund.

I'm an accountant, and a golfer, my dog would love to do Schutzhund and probably do pretty well. But I can't do 9-3 training sessions on Sundays, every Sunday, for the amount of time it would take to do protection work (its a pretty long process) and also to excel at Schutzhund. Although not everyone is going to want to trial, or want to score the highest scores, once you get into the training/work you really do want to see how well your dog does it, and also you want to progress either faster or at the same rate as the other people in your club.

And to add...tracking is very time intrusive. There is no such thing as a 30 minute tracking lesson. Just laying a track, waiting for it to sit, and then doing it can take an hour or more. Most people that are really into it do that at least 2-3 times a week.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Szarek said:


> and how did you find that trainer? through the club or just online searching?


Online and through some friend's here. They found him through their dog's breeder.

Online searching, going to the trials and demos, and talking to your breeder are probably the best ways. Breeders network a lot with trainers and tend to know many across the states and outside the states.


----------

